# stanoviště autodrožek



## shimon

Stanoviště autodrožek: I know the first word is "parking", but I could not find the second one. Perhaps a taxi station?
děkuji


----------



## bibax

*stanoviště* = stand;
*drožka* = taxi, cab (usually horse-drawn);
*autodrožka* = autotaxi (not horse-drawn, of course);


----------



## bibax

The word *drožka* is a loan from Russian. Now I have found that the word exsists even in English and German: droshky (plur. droshkies), Droschke, Pferdedroschke = a horse-drawn light open carriage.

In Czech the term drožka is used mostly for the horse-drawn cab, now quite obsolete. But you can still see some horse-drawn droshkies in Prague.


----------



## shimon

thanks a lot


----------

